# Script Error: Handler Not Defined FILEIO.dll



## ITSMARC! (Jun 19, 2008)

I am trying to get an old game to work called Stay Tooned released in 1996. I first came across this game on a CD my sister had called girls club 3, the game itself was released by sierra. I've recently downloaded the game via bittorrent and I mounted the .bin file using daemon tools, and installed it. It wouldn't work and I recieved an alert message:

"The procedure entry point SMapLS_IP_EBP_12 could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll" with the title "WorldCupFever: Start32.exe - entry point not found"

To get rid of this first message I ran the start32.exe as compatible with windows 95, this solved the problem but then I was faced with another problem. The screen looks to start up the game then a message appears stating:

"Script Error: Handler Not Defined



#FileOI.dll"


With no title.

I cannot for the life of me get rid of this, I have tried ticking all the boxes in the compatability window, I have tried re-installing the old quicktime program that initially came with the game (Quicktime for windows 2.1) but nothing seems to work. I assume it is something to do with the file on the CD "FileOI.dll" maybe the script has been destroyed during the ISO compressing?

Someone please help.

Marc


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Games downloaded via bittorrent are often incomplete or infected, so I would uninstall it, delete the downloaded file and run some virus scans.

Contact *Sierra* if the game is not legally available online or in the shops. If you read the forum rules, you'll see that we don't offer any support for illegally downloaded software or P2P issues.


----------



## ITSMARC! (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry for breaching forum rules.
However, I do own a copy of the game on the original disc, girls club 3.
So I have uninstalled the downloaded game, ran some virus programs and found a few trojan horses, I have recently installed the original copy and i'm experiencing the same problem.


Marc


----------



## donnar (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm getting this when installing a valid, purchased from the store, copy of a Fisher Price Adventure Pirate Ship game. I have a dozen other similar Fisher Price games which our children use on a Win XP computer, and all the games have system requirements of Win 3.1/95/98. For some reason, this one gives this error and I have tried running in compatibility for Win 95 and 98, with no success. Any ideas how to get this thing going?


----------

